# Central Florida



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I had the best time in Atlanta last weekend and i cant thank everyone enough, especially Crystal and Todd. 
Now I'm in Port Richey Fl till Saturday. Tomorrow I'm heading down to Selby and tropiflora. Anyone who would like to come along is welcome too. 
Is there anything else i need to see while I'm down here?


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

lol if you find some imi tads in your travels, you can drop them off in Gainesville on your way back up


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Nate,

What are you doing so far up north???

BRRRRRRRR......

Drive a lil' fu'ther soud and I'll think you'll like this place...

www.michaelsbromeliads.com: Home


----------

